# 2 Brown and Sharpe Micrometers won't go back together...!?



## Ststephen7 (Mar 14, 2018)

OK... I just purchased 2 vintage Brown and Sharpe mics on ebay.  a 3-4 and a 4-5.  They were delivered today.  On both the lock wheels were stuck... they would only turn slightly... maybe 1/32 of a turn.  The mics moved in and out, and a little tight.  I unscrewed them all of the way.  Then a slightly (really... slightly) harder turn freed up the lock wheels... great!  

However... now neither of them will go back together!?  They are both acting exactly the same way.  They start to screw in... maybe 4 or 5 turns, and that's where they stop.

I thought perhaps they were getting stuck on the lock ring, so I have been manipulating them while attempting to screw them on farther... no go, after 20 minutes...

I used the little wrench to unscrew the little gold wedges type thingys on the end of the sleeves... that did not help.

The 4-5 is large enough that I can attempt to slide the spindle in through the other side... no go... again... likely the lock ring right?  but both?  and they cannot be manipulated to allow either of them through...

What is going on?  Any ideas?


----------



## Ststephen7 (Mar 14, 2018)

Pictures?


----------



## Ststephen7 (Mar 14, 2018)

Perhaps I should add that I just bought my first piece of machinery... a 1959 Sheldon 10" lathe.  It took me a month to get it taken apart, cleaned, and carried piece by piece into the basement.  I'm waiting for a new cross feed screw...  And have never used micrometers before this week...


----------



## EmilioG (Mar 14, 2018)

Could the spindle be bent slightly? or, it could be the lock ring mechanism. You can also try giving Mark Ratkowski or MR TOOL Repair a shout.
He used to work for B&S and may have parts. He's on FaceBook.
LongIslandIndicator.com is also a good choice but more expensive.
Option C:
I would consider returning them and look for Etalon Swiss micrometers.
They are the best. Simple with few parts and silky smooth.  There some good ones on Ebay.  The Alina Swiss 0-1" is also very nice
if you can find one in good shape.


----------



## rgray (Mar 14, 2018)

There's a little roller in there that locks when turned in the tighten direction (like adjusting the mic smaller direction)
Should turn freely in the opposite direction.
It's probably gummed up or rusted together.
http://www.instructables.com/id/Evaluate-Repair-and-Adjust-a-Second-Hand-Micromete/


----------



## Ststephen7 (Mar 14, 2018)

OK... I got them... well... at least screwed back in.  Upon closer inspection, there was, what seemed like an offset ring sitting under/beneath the lock ring.  Only part of it was barely visible (as it was offset) at a time.  I was able (over about 30 minutes for each one) manipulate these rings while gently screwing the thimble back in.  Bit by bit I eventually got them back in.  And of course... the lock rings are the same as they were when I got them... not working and barely rotating.  Oh well... I'm not taking them apart again.  They will now serve my needs, plus I got them for a song.

Thank you for all of your help,

Steve


----------



## Uglydog (Mar 14, 2018)

Glad you got them together.
Have you tried Kroil or similar?
Sometimes oil lubrication gets hard and sticky.
Note: I'm not recommending oil lube on your mics.

Daryl
MN


----------



## EmilioG (Mar 14, 2018)

check them against some gage blocks for accuracy. Super Lube is a great oil for precision tools. It’s a non hardening oil. Works well.


----------



## Silverbullet (Mar 15, 2018)

There's a certain way to install the lock if it's taken apart it slips out and makes them tight .  It's a tab in the ring almost big enough to see under a microscope ,,,lol,,, you have to take them apart to fix . That's where sellers mess up takem apart and move things then reinstall bending the tiny part. Some of my Lufkin micrometers have a wear take up built into the threaded part on the body the nut has to be preloaded to install the barrel into it , took a bit to figure that out the first time . When you see mics missing the lock wheel or it just spins 
They've removed that part.


----------

